# Diawa Emcast rod good or bad...opinions please!



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Are the Diawa Emcast Surf rods a good deal or should I bump up to a tsunami or ocean master for good distance with a 525, 17#ande, and 6 and bait? What do ya'll think is the best long casting rod under $150?
Ben


----------



## Toad (Sep 30, 2008)

I got a 10'6 Em and I love it. it works great from the surf and shuts up the laughter when I launch my 8oz. Anchor for my pin-rig. And I've caught some legal chompers on it, I paid a hunnerd for it. OK, 99. I don't know anything about the tsunamis or OM's but I wouldn't trade for one.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

thanks for the input!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have the 11ft coventioanl with a 525 on it. One of my 'Go to" rods. Love it.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

thay are ok


----------



## Petersen (Apr 22, 2011)

I got a 11'3 emcast with a slosh 30 on it. Good 8nbait rod. Love it for the $$$ but wish it had a longer butt section and larger guides


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

for that amount of money it's good deal


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the Saltiga think it's worth the extra money. about $50 bucks more. Better guides nice handle weight in handle can balance rod and reel. Just my opinion


----------

